# Gaggia Classic Power Lead Missing



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

I've just received a Classic via post but unfortunately without the power lead! Desperate to get one in time for Christmas.

Does anyone know if I can get a UK power lead from a high Street retailer like Maplin, or do I need to get the official Gaggia one ordered online?

Sorry for the dim question, I just don't want to blow anything up!

Many thanks in advance

EDIT:

Following feedback below, the solution I have taken is to order a 13a right angle UK power lead off Amazon - link:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/r.html?C=38VLIQ1P7ES9H&K=XZ8BRQGCC7AS&M=urn:rtn:msg:20171221151535567e7e197d164d9bb4645a03f920p0eu&R=1QYDML0W0PXX9&T=C&U=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.co.uk%2Fdp%2FB00OY6CZ7M%2Fref%3Dpe_3187911_189395841_TE_dp_1&H=RHCR54VYMGZROYORCEIE1NKAGBAA&ref_=pe_3187911_189395841_TE_dp_1


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

They're the standard kettle lead. Just make sure it has a 13 amp fuse in the plug as pc's use them too.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It's a standard "kettle lead" - as used on PCs, etc. - you chould be able to buy one from Maplins if you want one quickly.

Ideally you want a "right angled" one. They're £5.99 on Amazon Prime : https://www.amazon.co.uk/World-Data-Angled-Kettle-Connector/dp/B00TZA85WG


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> They're the standard kettle lead. Just make sure it has a 13 amp fuse in the plug as pc's use them too.


Thanks Ashcroc, so I have nothing to worry about if it's not the standard part.

I.e. this one would be fine?: https://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-2m-uk-mains-to-iec-c13-power-cable-n79ef?cmpid=ppc%3Apim_products%3Apla%3Agoogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIm43D6oib2AIVhRobCh11jAqfEAQYASABEgKnn_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

MrShades said:


> It's a standard "kettle lead" - as used on PCs, etc. - you chould be able to buy one from Maplins if you want one quickly.
> 
> Ideally you want a "right angled" one. They're £5.99 on Amazon Prime : https://www.amazon.co.uk/World-Data-Angled-Kettle-Connector/dp/B00TZA85WG


Thank you!! Perfect. Ordered and will arrive tomorrow.

After a few months of actively using the machine I may end up becoming a MrShades customer!

Cheers


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mouzone said:


> Thanks Ashcroc, so I have nothing to worry about if it's not the standard part.
> 
> I.e. this one would be fine?: https://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-2m-uk-mains-to-iec-c13-power-cable-n79ef?cmpid=ppc%3Apim_products%3Apla%3Agoogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIm43D6oib2AIVhRobCh11jAqfEAQYASABEgKnn_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


That one's only rated to 5 anps so not suitable. This one should be fine.


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> That one's only rated to 5 anps so not suitable. This one should be fine.


I've ordered the one @MrShades suggested (above). That doesn't seem to be 13A (but rather 5A), is that an issue for the Gaggia Classic?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mouzone said:


> I've ordered the one @MrShades suggested (above). That doesn't seem to be 13A (but rather 5A), is that an issue for the Gaggia Classic?


Yeah 5 amps is far too low for a heating circuit, it'll most likely just blow. The lead would work if you swapped out the fuse though.


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Yeah 5 amps is far too low for a heating circuit, it'll most likely just blow. The lead would work if you swapped out the fuse though.


Thanks - I don't fancy doing that on day 1.

Does this one seem right?:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00OY6CZ7M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_wX6oAb6TTZ1K1

Edit: just saw I linked the same as you, whoops! Thanks, purchasing now.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, I was going to say that it's unclear on that Amazon link that I posted - whether the IEC lead comes with a 5amp or 10amp fuse. 5amp would be too low for the Classic, 10amp would be fine.

13amp is good (probably too high, but should still work!) - so if you can't cope with changing the fuse in the plug then buy the one you've linked to.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't schools teach pupils how to change a fuse on a plug ??!!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> Don't schools teach pupils how to change a fuse on a plug ??!!


Electrickery is dangerous magic. Better by far to play it safe & let a trained engineer take all the risks!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Aaah, you must be one of these trained (expensive) engineers: What's your callout fee to change a lightbulb ??


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> Aaah, you must be one of these trained (expensive) engineers: What's your callout fee to change a lightbulb ??


Been a few years since I was a domestic appliance engineer. I once had to charge a £108 callout fee to turn on a tap though!


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> Don't schools teach pupils how to change a fuse on a plug ??!!


Nope - schools generally teach pupils to pass exams. There are no exams on changing fuses in plugs in the standard curriculum as far as I'm aware


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Been a few years since I was a domestic appliance engineer. I once had to charge a £108 callout fee to turn on a tap though!


Am I going to get an invoice for the ampage consultation? ?


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

I need the spirit of Brexit... you can just put some aluminum foil in where the blown fuse was...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

CMK:

Applying for the Darwin Award ??!!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ChiangMaiKevin said:


> I need the spirit of Brexit... you can just put some aluminum foil in where the blown fuse was...


Having blown countless fuses sticking my hands in machines that are still plugged in (not recommended), I wouldn't advise this.


----------

